# The greatest 1000w lamp on the market!



## Light (May 21, 2014)

As some of you know I used to be an outside sales rep for Sunmaster Grow Lamps, I spoke to Jason (inside sales rep) with Sunmaster yesterday.

I told him about this blog and told me to post this to reach the growers and tell everyone here to call him for today only 5/21/14 between the hours of 8am to 5pm to receive this lamp for FREE! (must ship with in the borders of the United States) 

More information on this lamp is in the link below; note this is a pulse start lamp and will be to be fired on electronic / digital ballasts only.

http://www.sunmastergrowlamps.com/SunmasterSpecSheets/41983.pdf

Any questions you can ask me before calling.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 21, 2014)

What makes this light so much better (although I am  not one to look a gift horse in the mouth)?  I run a 1000W mag ballast right now and would love to try one.  Do you have a phone number for him?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## MR1 (May 21, 2014)

It is free.


----------



## Light (May 21, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> What makes this light so much better (although I am  not one to look a gift horse in the mouth)?  I run a 1000W mag ballast right now and would love to try one.  Do you have a phone number for him?
> 
> Thanks for the info!




OMG lol I forgot to post the number!!! lol he's going to kill me hahahahahahah Sunmaster's number is 1.855.562.1008 he is about to go on lunch so call in an hour 

I can explain all the benefits of the light style but I don't want to miss sell the lamp on here, I'd rather him do it lol plus it's free so no risk.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 21, 2014)

There's always risk.

This looks as if it's only for MH ballasts. Doesn't say conversion or anything in that there .pdf file.


----------



## Light (May 21, 2014)

Yea its a MH full spectrum lamp, and I was referring to no risk in a free lamp.  How you choose to use the lamp is a different question


----------



## NorCalHal (May 21, 2014)

Shoot. Looks like I missed the boat.

I totally have issues with 1000w MH using Digital ballasts. I lose bulbs like crazy. No kidding, an average of at least 1-2 a week when vegging, sometimes more, sometimes less.
I have used Ultra Suns, Interlux, GE, Horti and Ventures. Interlux has been the most reliable to date. I am at the point of going to try the Horti Blue Daylight, but they are mad money.

I see that the ones shown here are also made by Venture, but look made specifically for digi ballasts. I run the NanoLux from Sunlight supply. GREAT ballast.

So, I would defiantly be interested in trying a few of these out. If they work, I'll be needing a lot.


----------



## DrFever (May 22, 2014)

To bad i live in a igloo in the North pole   you can't beat free  but sense there is a catch somewhere  in there


----------



## Light (May 22, 2014)

He called me last night, saying there was a few people who were interested and got some free lamps.  Also I explained to him more didn't call cause the offer seemed to good to be true.  

None the less the people who did get a lamp maybe can leave a positive message when and if they actually get lamps, and then I could try and talk him into doing it again maybe for a longer period for people in other time zones in the future.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 22, 2014)

DrFever said:


> To bad i live in a igloo in the North pole you can't beat free but sense there is a catch somewhere in there


 
 I talked to Jason for quite a while.  He was a very great guy and explained several things to me, but actually feels like the quality of the light will speak for itself.  He wants to give this to people doing blogs and in forums because he feels that this is more effective than any advertising.  

 I can assure you Dr. Fever that companies often give away things like this. I was asked for no credit cards, no personal info of any kind other than a shipping address, which could be a friends' or relatives'.  A few years ago, GH nutes gave away a pack of their new GO nutes, only we did pay the shipping.  This consisted of quart bottles, 6 or 7 in all, of the entire GO line.

 Thanks Light!


----------



## Light (May 22, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I talked to Jason for quite a while.  He was a very great guy and explained several things to me, but actually feels like the quality of the light will speak for itself.  He wants to give this to people doing blogs and in forums because he feels that this is more effective than any advertising.
> 
> I can assure you Dr. Fever that companies often give away things like this. I was asked for no credit cards, no personal info of any kind other than a shipping address, which could be a friends' or relatives'.  A few years ago, GH nutes gave away a pack of their new GO nutes, only we did pay the shipping.  This consisted of quart bottles, 6 or 7 in all, of the entire GO line.
> 
> Thanks Light!




No problem, glad you contacted him, he's an old buddy.  I'll let the forum know as soon as I know if something else happens on some good deals or sample offerings.


----------



## MR1 (May 22, 2014)

Ask him If he can offer these deals to Canadians if we were to pay the difference in shipping costs.


----------



## Light (May 22, 2014)

Just from working at Sunmaster, I know the US and Canadian divisions are completely different shipping locations.  I can call him but I think the answer would be he would have to ship with-in the US and to contact the Canadian division for any promos.


----------



## MR1 (May 22, 2014)

Thanks man, you don't see many offer's like that up here.


----------



## lyfespan (May 23, 2014)

I just started a new bloom cycle with some stock hps bulbs, but I'm always looking for the science to better my grow. What constitutes a better bulb when shopping for hps


----------



## Light (May 23, 2014)

Well, I know some people will disagree with me but honestly a sodium is a sodium.  What I mean is there's not much difference between HPS lamps.  Almost everyone I talk seem like they get caught up in the marketing of each brand.  Like Hortilux "25% more blue!!!" and Sunmaster "10% more light!!".  Look up how a sodium lamp operates, they all are near identical.  So when asking which HPS lamp is better I would say from a professional lighting perspective their all about the same.

Note: that they're HPS lamps that have an arc tube (metal halide) most of the horticultural world refers to these lamps as conversation lamps.


Metal Halide lamps are a completely different story, that's where you can see which company is better than one another.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 23, 2014)

Very cool of you light....


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 23, 2014)

Light said:


> the horticultural world refers to these lamps as *conversation* lamps.




I talk to my plants sometimes, never thought about the lamps.... :stoned: :rofl:


----------



## Light (May 23, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> I talk to my plants sometimes, never thought about the lamps.... :stoned: :rofl:



hahahahahahh lol you know what I mean right?  If not I can elaborate on conversion lights :volcano vaporizer:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 23, 2014)

I use 400watt conv lamp for vegging...lol...


----------



## Light (Jun 4, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I talked to Jason for quite a while.  He was a very great guy and explained several things to me, but actually feels like the quality of the light will speak for itself.  He wants to give this to people doing blogs and in forums because he feels that this is more effective than any advertising.
> 
> I can assure you Dr. Fever that companies often give away things like this. I was asked for no credit cards, no personal info of any kind other than a shipping address, which could be a friends' or relatives'.  A few years ago, GH nutes gave away a pack of their new GO nutes, only we did pay the shipping.  This consisted of quart bottles, 6 or 7 in all, of the entire GO line.
> 
> Thanks Light!




Just a follow up on my buddy there, did you ever get the light?  I wanted to make sure that deal was real.  He sent me one but I know the guy, just wanted to make sure I'm not spreading bad info or crazy deals.


----------

